# 2-in-1's for lightroom



## erikh42 (Sep 26, 2018)

Has anyone been using some of the new 2-in-1 laptops for lightroom and photo management in the field?  I've been seriously considering the XPS 13" 2-in-1.


----------



## happycranker (Sep 27, 2018)

I have been using the MS surface Pro for a number of years in the field/travelling with no problems, just has to be spec'd with max RAM and I7 especially when using Photoshop, I merge the LR catalogue back into the desktop when I get home, backing up the whole thing with a separate USB portable hard drive.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 27, 2018)

A lot of you experience will depend on your needs, your hardware and your expectations.  I primarily use a desktop, but also have a Yoga 730 (2-in-1).  To be honest, I have not used it in tablet mode or with a Wacom pen.  I have LR 5.7 installed on it and it is fine for light duty work, but I prefer my desktop when I need to do a lot of editing.  Are you looking at a loaded model, and do you specifically want to work in tablet mode?

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 27, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> A lot of you experience will depend on your needs, your hardware and your expectations.  I primarily use a desktop, but also have a Yoga 730 (2-in-1).  To be honest, I have not used it in tablet mode or with a Wacom pen.  I have LR 5.7 installed on it and it is fine for light duty work, but I prefer my desktop when I need to do a lot of editing.  Are you looking at a loaded model, and do you specifically want to work in tablet mode?
> 
> --Ken


To Ken's point, somewhat, last year I got a Lenovo T560 with touch-sensitive screen.  I needed a rugged laptop for business travel.  When I travel, I use my laptop primarily for culling, star-rating, and keywording.  In practice, I hardly ever use the touchscreen.  Waste of US $100.  And it has collected more display screen scratches and blemishes than any other laptop I have ever owned.

Phil Burton


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 27, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> To Ken's point, somewhat, last year I got a Lenovo T560 with touch-sensitive screen.  I needed a rugged laptop for business travel.  When I travel, I use my laptop primarily for culling, star-rating, and keywording.  In practice, I hardly ever use the touchscreen.  Waste of US $100.  And it has collected more display screen scratches and blemishes than any other laptop I have ever owned.
> 
> Phil Burton


Yes, on some subconscious level I probably do not use the screen to avoid scratches as I hate looking at dirty or scratched screens.

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 27, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> Yes, on some subconscious level I probably do not use the screen to avoid scratches as I hate looking at dirty or scratched screens.
> 
> --Ken


And I'm now stuck with this pretty scratched up screen.  I can't justify a new laptop purchase now.   I typically replace my laptop every three years due to wear and tear while traveling.  I have no one but myself to blame for not researching this choice before I made the purchase.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 29, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> And I'm now stuck with this pretty scratched up screen.  I can't justify a new laptop purchase now.   I typically replace my laptop every three years due to wear and tear while traveling.  I have no one but myself to blame for not researching this choice before I made the purchase.


You might be able to get a new screen installed.  I do not believe that the parts are expensive as one would believe, but you do need somebody to install it.

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 29, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> You might be able to get a new screen installed.  I do not believe that the parts are expensive as one would believe, but you do need somebody to install it.
> 
> --Ken


Ken,

I once had to replace my laptop screen, which had cracked on a trip, and it was several hours of work, butut in the end it all worked.  I'm tempted to put in a non-touch screen replacement.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 29, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Ken,
> 
> I once had to replace my laptop screen, which had cracked on a trip, and it was several hours of work, butut in the end it all worked.  I'm tempted to put in a non-touch screen replacement.


Good luck!

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 29, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> Good luck!
> 
> --Ken


I just found several online stores that sell the right replacement touch screen display.  US $ 140 - 150.  I'm going to buy lots of Lightroom plug-ins instead.


----------

